# What is your favorite app, software, or website that you use?



## bender1227 (Apr 24, 2019)

I am trying to see what apps, softwares, and websites others are using and what benefits they are bringing them. I have been using the Joist app for making estimates and have been looking into using build.com to start ordering material online. What is everyone else using and doing?


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Planswift - Takeoff
Excel - loads of uses and have a few coded sheets i use for quotes & organising takeoff data
Quickbooks - accounts & job tracking
Busycal - scheduling
Onenote - notes


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the app my banks provides. It lets me make deposits into my account using my phone.


----------



## bender1227 (Apr 24, 2019)

carpenter uk said:


> Planswift - Takeoff
> Excel - loads of uses and have a few coded sheets i use for quotes & organising takeoff data
> Quickbooks - accounts & job tracking
> Busycal - scheduling
> Onenote - notes


Thanks, I'll take a look at those.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Dropbox man. Couldn't live without it at this point


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

onmywayup said:


> Dropbox man. Couldn't live without it at this point


If that's not hyperbole, then I would like to know the circumstances that make your statement true. Seriously. I think that you must have some incurable disease, your doctor put all of your records on Dropbox, and you are currently traveling the world seeing renowned specialists.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Google drive for storage

LastPass for passwords

Evernote for notes



Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

Seconding Evernote. I have really depended on it for the past three years. Had trouble searching with it though some weeks ago, and some rumor of it possibly going away not too long ago had me scrambling for an alternative, but it's still here.


----------



## buildercn (Aug 28, 2018)

I use onenote and swear by it - additionally any form of cloud file sharing with an app that allows you to pull up drawings (Box. DropBox, Egnyte).

Does the camera app count on Iphone? Haha


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

^ Well, technically it still is an app. And if you get a lot of use out of it...


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

My favorite used to be joist....but it sucks now since they change it and started charging a steep price to use all of the features that used to be free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

buildercn said:


> I use onenote and swear by it - additionally any form of cloud file sharing with an app that allows you to pull up drawings (Box. DropBox, Egnyte).
> 
> *Does the camera app count on Iphone?* Haha


My digital camera with zoom lens, micro-card, data cable, etc, sits gathering dust on the counter since I committed to using the iPhone for all pics.

And btw, the iPhone takes higher rez photos. How, I don't know, but the difference is outstanding.


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

SmallTownGuy said:


> My digital camera with zoom lens, micro-card, data cable, etc, sits gathering dust on the counter since I committed to using the iPhone for all pics.
> 
> And btw, the iPhone takes higher rez photos. How, I don't know, but the difference is outstanding.


Must be a point and shoot camera? If it was released some years ago, then it had better resolution than phone cameras of its time. Our old camera has been eclipsed by our phones too, although we keep a DSLR which still has better specs in the house.

Going back on topic, I tried on a VPN (which I understand is a software) after years of hearing about it. The one we have, Nord, does not have free trial, only a refund for the first month. No experience with slow servers so far (it's one of the cons as stated here) but might be too early to be singing praises for the service.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

On the laptop: 
Softplan - design
Quickbooks - bookkeeping/accounting
MS Office - that kind of stuff

Phone/tablet:
Scanbot - document scanner
Sketchpad - graph paper type app on ipad pro I use for layout sketches
Google Keep - notes, lists, etc

Cloud services:
Google Drive - basically just use the PDF converter function
Icloud - pictures
OneDrive - Pictures
DropBox - all work related documents, folders for active jobs, quotes, scanned invoices and receipts.

Password manager:
Lastpass - integrated across all devices


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by SmallTownGuy
> My digital camera with zoom lens, micro-card, data cable, etc, sits gathering dust on the counter since I committed to using the iPhone for all pics.
> 
> And btw, the iPhone takes higher rez photos. How, I don't know, but the difference is outstanding.





theotherone said:


> Must be a point and shoot camera? If it was released some years ago, then it had better resolution than phone cameras of its time. Our old camera has been eclipsed by our phones too, although we keep a DSLR which still has better specs in the house.


Didn't read what I posted, did ya.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Google Apps for the spreadsheet feature to do time sheets.

Looking for a better way to upload pics from laptop to iphone.

itunes sucks at that.

I use a file manager called Powerdesk that pulls photos from iphone to laptop, and Explorer does that also.

But neither can push photos back onto the iphone.

I'm still not at the point where I am willing to use  cloud service as a common repository for photos.

I'll have to work on my stubbornness.:whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Google Apps for the spreadsheet feature to do time sheets.
> 
> Looking for a better way to upload pics from laptop to iphone.
> 
> ...


Give onedrive a shot. You can keep the files locally on your laptop, setup the folder structure and files however you want, then that same structure is accessible from the onedrive app on your iPhone with the bonus that your pictures are also backed up in the cloud.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm playing with airmore right now.

What I'd been looking for is the ability to go to an office PC - say the comptroller's - and upload to the iphone.

Currently, the only expedient way I've found is to simply attach to email and send.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'm playing with airmore right now.
> 
> What I'd been looking for is the ability to go to an office PC - say the comptroller's - and upload to the iphone.
> 
> Currently, the only expedient way I've found is to simply attach to email and send.


Any of the cloud services will do that. I like Dropbox the best for interface but it’s too expensive for high storage capacity. Onedrive was way less and works great for that.

Try the free version of onedrive. Gives you 5gigs to play with. See if it does what you’re looking for. I think it will.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I do not want to have to use an intermediate step.

AirMore comes close. The ability to just be in proximity, browse where the photos are stored and one-click upload to iPhone. And vice versa. Just did a batch of uploads from PC to iPhone, worked as I hoped.

It relies on iphone scanning a QR code on PC for each use - which just seems weird.

WiFi Photos is exactly as easy as a wired network, but only provides for the iphone downloading to the PC.

I'm familiar with the cloud approach, have OneDrive, and it does not do what I want.

Anyway, thanks for input.


----------

